
Ask HN: Can I get some nice and simple CSS please? - Anonymous4C54D6
We&#x27;ve had quite a few submissions over the last months discussing minimal CSS. I&#x27;ve been experimenting with CSS for a bit now and I find that most of them don&#x27;t even provide the following basic properties:
* Legible font-size on mobile and desktop
* Legible width on mobile (full-width) and desktop (only a central column)<p>So, does anybody have something like that or is it only fake 2019? The target would be a website similar to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jrl.ninja&#x2F;etc&#x2F;1&#x2F; so a simple one-column article type of thing.<p>Eventually, some sort of navigation would probably be nice so if you want to suggest a larger framework, please do!
======
bradley_taunt
(Sorry for the self-promotion) Not really a framework but I released an open
source Jekyll theme with the same CSS standards in mind. It also has a perfect
Google Lighthouse score.

[https://lightspeed-jekyll.netlify.com/](https://lightspeed-
jekyll.netlify.com/)

